# String walking for hunting



## KennyO (Feb 5, 2003)

I saw an article on trad bowhunter that explained a method in which an extra knock is placed on the string at a 20 yard crawl allowing you grasp the string at the extra knock and then just hold point on at 20 and just slight lower/higher at hunting ranges. 

Very tempting for a newbie like me who is still learning...


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

Kenny, this might be the best way to shoot a bow without a sight. I used to hunt with a 20 yards crawl but later went to a sight.

The nice part about a 20 yard crawl is you are point-on from about 15 to 25 yards with any reasonably fast bow. In every case you have the point some place on the animal. It does away with instinctive missing.

If you choose this method be aware the trad police will say you're cheating.


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

Kenny,

That was a tip of the week I did a few years ago. It's an extremely effective aiming method for bowhunting.


----------



## FORESTGUMP (May 14, 2008)

Stone Bridge said:


> Kenny, this might be the best way to shoot a bow without a sight. I used to hunt with a 20 yards crawl but later went to a sight.
> 
> The nice part about a 20 yard crawl is you are point-on from about 15 to 25 yards with any reasonably fast bow. In every case you have the point some place on the animal. It does away with instinctive missing.
> 
> If you choose this method be aware the trad police will say you're cheating.




Instinctive missing, are you serious? Well, it's very hard to take you seriously with silly comments like that. I have a suggestion for you. It's called MAN UP. If you don't understand how to shoot instinctively then just be a man about it and make a public admission of that fact instead of hijacking every thread you can. Otherwise I'll mess up one day and the moderator will spank me.
Ok, it was my idea so here goes. I admit right here in public that I don't know anything more about string walking or crawling than what I've read or seen in a video. I do believe based on that small amount of information that the method does not fit my needs. It does obviously work well for many other people. More power to them.

To the OP. Sorry, I don't intend further involvement in the thread. I'm just sick and tired of that guys dedication to cheap shots directed at the instinctive shooting method simply because he does not know how to do it. The problem is, he probably enjoys the negative attention. Sad.
:yo:


----------



## larry tom (Aug 16, 2012)

Kenny, when I shoot barebow, string walking is the aiming method I use. I've found it to be very accurate if my form stays true. IMO, setting a point on the string so you know where to crawl for 20 yards shouldn't be viewed any differently than counting the serving on the string, or the stiches on your tab to know where to crawl for your yardage. But then, that's just my opinion. Regards, Larry T


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Instinctive missing, some Archers just can't make this aiming method work (and some of them don't want to admit it for fear of being traitors to Trad), When I got into this sport a whole generation had been brainwashed into thinking Trad/Instinct are the only way to go, the problem is when pressure is on and if you have *any* aiming doubts it will just add a heap of pressure on top of whats already there (same applies to any other aiming method).

For those that cant make Instinctive work for them, they may feel more comfortable shooting Gap/Stringwalking, I think if one method isn't working after an honest trial then you should consider alternatives.

I started off Instinctive and moved onto Gap, last year I tried Stringwalking, I found I was a better Gapper but I enjoyed the experience and it helped me become more relaxed/confident at my point on distance and gained some knowledge/experience about tuning. So even if it doesn't work for you, it might help you with your existing aiming method.

The more open minded you are the more you will get from this sport.


----------



## Paul_J (Jul 16, 2013)

> The more open minded you are the more you will get from this sport.


Quote of the day right there ^^^

As an equal opportunity misser myself, I couldn't agree more!


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

When Brady Ellison shoots instinctive at the next Olympic meeting I'll consider it. Until then "instinctive" is for those happy with guessing.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

Stone Bridge said:


> When Brady Ellison shoots instinctive at the next Olympic meeting I'll consider it. Until then "instinctive" is for those happy with guessing.


I believe the OP is referring to hunting as the title of his thread states.

I shoot my hunting recurve instinctive and now in the stage of progress I am in, in a hunting distance scenario from 5-25yds I don't miss, it's not guessing. It's the way archery began way before any of us was even thought of.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Jason, does string walking not increase bow noise considerably? What does it do to your tuning?


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Not sure about how it was when it all began, I wasn't around then so you will have to ask Rusty  but I know the English warbow archers often used markings on the lower limb to give them the elevation needed. A bit of twine tied round the limb was favorite. I guess that was called bow walking


----------



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

KennyO said:


> I saw an article on trad bowhunter that explained a method in which an extra knock is placed on the string at a 20 yard crawl allowing you grasp the string at the extra knock and then just hold point on at 20 and just slight lower/higher at hunting ranges.
> 
> Very tempting for a newbie like me who is still learning...


Kenny 

All aiming bickering aside - It's a very effective way to hunt. 

Tie a nock point on loosely so you can move it - my guess is you will be 2 inches below the arrow for a 20 yard crawl. Set your tab flush with the bottom of that nock point. Place your tip on the spot and make a good shot. If you are below the spot move the nock point up if you are above the spot move the nock point down. Once you get your 20 figured tighten it down and super glue it.

Bare shaft tune your bow at this 20 yard crawl and you are good to go. If you tiller tune and quiet your bow down at this 20 yard crawl it should be no different noise wise than shooting three under.

Matt


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

KennyO,

It's almost a no-brainer. 

Aiming with arrow as if you were using it just like a sight takes most of the guess work out of aiming. It can be VERY effective but it isn't for everyone.

Ray :shade:



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BigPapaGuss (Aug 24, 2013)

BLACK WOLF said:


> but it isn't for everyone.


honestly, the only things that are truly for everyone is water and air- everything else is a matter of preference. LOL


----------



## KennyO (Feb 5, 2003)

Thanks guys, didn't intend to start an aiming war...

I'm still exploring various ways to aim, and i love the both eyes open full awareness you get shooting a trad bow. I'm getting better every day, but still don't have full confidence when shooting instinctive or even gapping. That said, i'm going to hunt with my trad gear whether i have to string walk, use a sight, or whatever it takes to meet my own accuracy standards and insure i'm not just aimlessly (pun intended) slinging arrows. 

I threw an extra tied on knock on my bow at lunchtime, and i'm able to hold fist sized or better groups at 15-20 yards. I will likely hunt with this method this year since the season is almost here.


----------



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

Make sure you check your bare shaft tune at that crawl - it can do some wacky things with broadheads if you don't/

Matt


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

LBR said:


> Jason, does string walking not increase bow noise considerably? What does it do to your tuning?


You just tune at your fixed 20-yard crawl. No problem.


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

Some of my bows seem too short to do a lot of string walking but I've found that a small crawl with the faster bow (that gives me huge gaps) is just enough to get me the same small gaps I have with my other bows.

I haven't tried bare shafts or broadheads yet but I will before I try to hunt with it. This is my "backup" to the backup.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

BigPapaGuss said:


> everything else is a matter of preference. LOL


EXACTLY...which can be based on how effective an archer can use a specific aiming technique or not (Ability), is better suited for their style of hunting or target archery (Goals) or it just doesn't appeal to them based on how they feel or think about it (Personality) :wink:

Ray :shade:


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

Been bowhunting for 43 years; shot instinctive early on. This season, which opens Saturday, for the first time ever, I'll be using a 20 yard crawl. My bow is tuned and broadheads are flying like field points. I haven't been this cranked-up for a long, long time.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Kenny Stringwalking is a very accurate way to shoot. I know this because Matt and Jason keep kicking my butt at the world trads. Are you ready for it here it comes BUT I would never hunt that way it's not for me. I shoot a gap at the arrow never have to worry about arrow tune always under the nock always perfect arrow flight. Gapping at the arrow is so easy to make a yardage adjustment and as fast as a sight. Never counting strands or coming down to a secondary location on the string. 
If I know the yardage I am on the gap as soon as I hit full draw. If I don't know the yardage I'm shooting him instinctive. (Love you Forrest) and its extremely accurate.
Gary


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

If you really want an aiming aid why not just attach a site to your bow. Seems siimple enough.


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

Tracker12 said:


> If you really want an aiming aid why not just attach a site to your bow. Seems siimple enough.


The arrow works as a sight without putting anything extra on the bow.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

Tracker12 said:


> If you really want an aiming aid why not just attach a site to your bow. Seems siimple enough.


How about this? 1) I don't want to. 2) Why would I attach a sight? That's what the arrow's for.


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

Can you explain the 20 yard crawl method a bit more? Is the secondary nock attached to the string below the current nock? Is the arrow nocked in its regular position? If you are now placing your tab under the lower nock what keeps your arrow on the original nock position? Do you anchor as usual with the new nock position (which makes the arrow higher and closer to your line of sight)?

Sorry about all the questions but just trying to understand this method a bit better after reading this post

John


----------



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

Jim Casto Jr said:


> Been bowhunting for 43 years; shot instinctive early on. This season, which opens Saturday, for the first time ever, I'll be using a 20 yard crawl. My bow is tuned and broadheads are flying like field points. I haven't been this cranked-up for a long, long time.


That is awesome to hear!!!!!! Sic em Jim


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

johnny,

Perhaps this will help some. The first guy is shooting with finger against nock; second pic is using a crawl.









Here's a pic of my hunting rig, set with a 20 yard crawl. I put my index finger under the yellow serving.


----------



## KennyO (Feb 5, 2003)

rockin_johny said:


> Can you explain the 20 yard crawl method a bit more? Is the secondary nock attached to the string below the current nock? Is the arrow nocked in its regular position? If you are now placing your tab under the lower nock what keeps your arrow on the original nock position? Do you anchor as usual with the new nock position (which makes the arrow higher and closer to your line of sight)?
> 
> Sorry about all the questions but just trying to understand this method a bit better after reading this post
> 
> John


John,
You have dual locator nocks at your normal nock position to hold the arrow. Then about 1.5 to 2" lower down you place a nock to locate the top of your tab. Anchor in the normal position, arrow is now closer to your eye resulting in a point on of 20 yards.

Edit: oops didnt see jims photos... A picture is worth all my words.


----------



## KennyO (Feb 5, 2003)

2413gary said:


> Kenny Stringwalking is a very accurate way to shoot. I know this because Matt and Jason keep kicking my butt at the world trads. Are you ready for it here it comes BUT I would never hunt that way it's not for me. I shoot a gap at the arrow never have to worry about arrow tune always under the nock always perfect arrow flight. Gapping at the arrow is so easy to make a yardage adjustment and as fast as a sight. Never counting strands or coming down to a secondary location on the string.
> If I know the yardage I am on the gap as soon as I hit full draw. If I don't know the yardage I'm shooting him instinctive. (Love you Forrest) and its extremely accurate.
> Gary


Gary, i don't disagree, but my hunting range right now is inside 20 yards, and hard as i try the gaps are not ingrained for ME yet. With the 20 yard crawl i can point and shoot.

The other cool thing is if i want to shoot two different bows the crawl may have changed (i.e. Position of the locator nock) due to arrow weight or bow speed, but i'm still holding point on at 20


----------



## bradd7 (Oct 17, 2008)

I don't hunt (anymore...don't jump on me) but I use a very small crawl (there just happens to be a bump in my string) for point on at 20 yards indoors using my tip with slow arrows and the same setup with Redlines for 3D to maintain a consistent gap for various distances (15-35 maybe?) ...it works. 

I would even go one further and suggest that if you are hunting, put a matchstick on the riser as a sight...Natives did it long ago so it is still trad.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

> bradd7 wrote: I would even go one further and suggest that if you are hunting, put a matchstick on the riser as a sight...Natives did it long ago so it is still trad.





Man.... what you can learn here. I had no idea natives of long ago had matches. Thanks. :^)


----------



## KennyO (Feb 5, 2003)

bradd7 said:


> I don't hunt (anymore...don't jump on me) but I use a very small crawl (there just happens to be a bump in my string) for point on at 20 yards indoors using my tip with slow arrows and the same setup with Redlines for 3D to maintain a consistent gap for various distances (15-35 maybe?) ...it works.
> 
> I would even go one further and suggest that if you are hunting, put a matchstick on the riser as a sight...Natives did it long ago so it is still trad.


Brad,
Im not one of those guys who is worried about being traditional...

I shoot trad bows because i enjoy watching the arrow fly, i shoot longbows because something feels right about them, i turn my hat around because of the string hitting it, not to look cool. 

Have no problem putting a sight on a bow, but i'm not drilling holes in my longbow, and a taped on matchstick ain't going to stay there when i hunt.


----------



## KennyO (Feb 5, 2003)

I haven't tried it yet, but i assume canting the bow isn't going to work with the 20 yard crawl?


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

Tracker12 said:


> If you really want an aiming aid why not just attach a site to your bow. Seems siimple enough.


This is what I do. But remember the Trad Police. They are real and they are out there. LOL


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

Stone Bridge said:


> This is what I do. But remember the Trad Police. They are real and they are out there. LOL


I don't think the "trad police" are an issue.

I don't know about anybody else but my first step toward "trad" was taking the sights off my compound. A little while later, I ditches the wheels.

I was mostly hunting close thick cover. Picking the right pin and trying to see the pins in poor light was more trouble than what it's worth. The point of the arrow works fine at the close range I shoot game, especially, if I have things set up so the "gap" is very small.

Anyway, the "trad police" don't enter into my choice to not use a sight.


----------



## bradd7 (Oct 17, 2008)

Jim Casto Jr said:


> Man.... what you can learn here. I had no idea natives of long ago had matches. Thanks. :^)


HAHAHAHAHAHA Jim....twigs.....Lots of examples on bows in the First Nations archives at Canadian National Museum. But today he can use a matchstick. :smile:


----------



## bradd7 (Oct 17, 2008)

Kenny O,
The TWIGS were held on with sinew...put on wet and shrinks tight when dry. I think they did a lot of hunting with this setup? :teeth:

Lot s of bows with carved marks on the upper limbs too, to be used as a reference for different distances. You could put tape on the limbs if wanted.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

LBR said:


> Jason, does string walking not increase bow noise considerably? What does it do to your tuning?


My all wood recurves and longbows do not seem to change noise level when I walk the string….

My Spigarelli BB………it sounds like the opening volley from the first Gulf war when I crawl to my 20 yard point. :lol:


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

A way I've seen this done is to make your top no-crawl nocking point a little large (tied of course) and then making another one above that. It tunes fairly well and you can just choose which one to use depending on the situation.

Or if you make your own tabs just make the top extra tall to set the crawl if it's not more than .5-.75"

-Grant


----------



## KennyO (Feb 5, 2003)

After further experimentation, this works really well...

I can hold point on from 10 to 20, just have to move my aim to the high side of the killzone at 25(not that i'll shoot that far)

Definitely going to hunt this way this year.


----------

